# نكت جديدة جدا



## مسيحية مصرية (23 أغسطس 2010)

*فلاحة اول مرة تروح للكوافير بيسألها سشوار ولا صبغة قالتله لا فلينى 






- مذيعة بتسال صعيدى احمد زويل اخد جايزة نوبل فى ايه قالها فى علبة قطيفة حمرا 


- صعيدى حران ومعندوش تكييف ولا مروحة اخذ دواء خافض الحرارة 

- مرة واحد صعيدى قابل واحدة اجنبية سالها انت منين قالتله:وااات ?قالها اجدع ناس الوتاوتة دول 



- استاذ سأل طالب فى اى فصل يسقط المطر قاله فى الفصل اللى مالهوش سقف

- غبى دبح امه وابوه سالوه ليه 
قالهم اصل المدرسة عاملة رحلة للايتام







- صعيدى خبطته عربية اخد تعويض 50000 وقف قدام القطر قاله خش عليا ياابو الملايين



- واحد شايل انبوبة غاز قال لمراته ادعيلى قالتله روح ربنا يفتحها فى وشك

- عجوزة سمعت ان الدش حرام قالت الحمدلله انا طول عمرى بستحمى من الجردل



- الشرطة بتتخانق مع مسطول هما يقولوله اركب وهو يقولهم لا انا عايز اسوق

- موجه عربى بيقول للمدرس ليه العيال بينطقو الجيم دال قاله هو ده اللى مدننى



- حمار وحشى وحمار عادى بيتسابقو بدأ السباق فالحمار العادى مجريش سالوه مجرتش ليه
قالهم والنعمة مانا جارى الا لما تجيبو لى ترننج زيه 

- صعيدى رجع من الشغل لقى مراته مطبختش زعل ودخل نام فحبت تصالحه 
قالتله اعملك مساج قالها عليا الطلاق لو عملتيه لارميه بحلته فى الشارع 

                           منقوووووووووووووووووووول *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أغسطس 2010)

*فلاحة اول مرة تروح للكوافير بيسألها سشوار ولا صبغة قالتله لا فلينى
 صعيدى خبطته عربية اخد تعويض 50000 وقف قدام القطر قاله خش عليا ياابو الملايين
 موجه عربى بيقول للمدرس ليه العيال بينطقو الجيم دال قاله هو ده اللى مدننى​*

*حلووين قوي كلهم
وعجبوني دول اكتر
تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههه

شكرا جدا جدا
​


----------



## كرسماس (23 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة الحقيقة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه
حلوين اووووووووي
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه
حلوين اوي
ميرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (24 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلووين قوي كلهم
> وعجبوني دول اكتر
> تسلم ايديكي​*


ميرسى كتير لك مايكل ع مرورك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (24 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا جدا جدا
> ​


شكرا لك أ/نهيسى ع ردك الجميل


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (24 أغسطس 2010)

كرسماس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة الحقيقة


شكرا لك كتير ع مرورك الجميل


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (24 أغسطس 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههه
> حلوين اووووووووي
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


ميرسى يا أحلى ملكة ع مرورك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (24 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ههههههههههه
> حلوين اوي
> ميرسي ليكي يا قمر​


انت أحلى جوفانى ميرسى ع مرورك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*
*حلوين جدا*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (28 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *حلوين جدا*​


ميرسى روكا انت أحلى


----------

